

Mutations in Relay - ChrisGaudreau
https://speakerdeck.com/laneyk/mutations-in-relay

======
colinramsay
This looks amazing. Looking at relay makes me think that the reason Facebook
only released a boilerplate implementation of flux was to start spreading the
ideas; relay seems like flux++ in that it is an advanced implementation
without any of the cruft (like the verbose dispatcher and action name
constants).

------
csears
I'm interested to see what the server-side components of Relay will look like,
especially with the pub-sub/server push functionality mentioned at the end of
the presentation. Hopefully that will be included in the reference
implementation being released.

